# Groin Strain



## johnny (31 Oct 2008)

I seem to have picked up a groin strain running. I know I need to stop running until it clears but will I have to stop cycling too?


----------



## jimboalee (31 Oct 2008)

Yes.

An ice bath for you tonight, my lad.


----------



## johnny (4 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the advice.....I think...cold baths...brrrrrr.

Seeing the physio tomorrow, from chatting on the phone she thinks I should be ok to cycle on it and swim but absolutely no running 

Anyhoo have a cold now too so no training for me.


----------



## jassy-x (4 Nov 2008)

...I picked up a particularly nasty groin strain about 18 months ago during a karate training session....and it was during my recovery period in which I started to cycle again....firstly with a stationary bike in the gym and then earlier this year getting back out on the road....along with the flexibility exercises through my martial arts training, I found cycling great for strenthening the muscles all around the injured area without the the damaging effects of impact or twisting.....just take it real easy for the next few weeks...as Jimboalee has said ice will help to reduce internal swelling....and you could pop a few ibuprofen if you're stomach is ok with them.....it can be a long time healing and I still get the odd twitch to remind me, so you do need to be careful not to re-strain or risk hernia....you're phisio will sort you out..
...good luck..


----------



## johnny (5 Nov 2008)

The good news is that it isn't a groin strain. Just very very tight hip flexor muscles. Also have incredibly tight hamstrings which is making the problems with the hip flexor muscles worse. So, painful deep massage. gentle exercise and lots of stretching.


----------



## Tynan (7 Nov 2008)

running is plain bad for you, I have no idea why people do it


----------



## johnny (15 Nov 2008)

Ok, so now it might be a groin strain. Pretty unimpressed with the person that I was seeing so now trying to see a dedicated sports physio. 

Still have a damn cold too, two weeks now grrrrr, sound like 60 a day man. Not a happy chappy.


----------

